# USB dongle for internet - how to connect to LAN?



## elefantfresh (30 May 2011)

Living in rural situation - had a friend over yesterday with laptop and "three" mobile internet dongle. The reception was pretty good once we found the right place in the house - upstairs - Getting 3mbs download consistently.

So the question is, if I get one of these, how do I hook it up in the correct location and then hook it into my network. I have the house wired for LAN with CAT5 in every room.

I "think" what I need to do is position the dongle for the best reception, then connect it to a router which will then connect to my LAN. Then, downstairs I can either hook into the LAN directly or hook in a wifi/wireless router?

What hardware do I need for this? Am I thinking this through correctly? What have I missed?


----------



## sustanon (30 May 2011)

Does "3" offer a non dongle method of connecting to the ISP? maybe they can provide a WiMAX Router for you instead of the dongle?


----------



## jaykayphd (30 May 2011)

Just search google for a mobile broadband router.

There are a couple of Irish companies that stock them.


----------



## Woodie (30 May 2011)

3 do a LAN router or a Mifi box which will do what you want. The dongle is only for single PC. The Mifi send wireless for up to 5 users whilst the router is 30 user wifi it does have a LAN x1 connector so in theory it could do the job to your CAT5 router.
[broken link removed]
Let us know if you find out if it is possible. I'd be interested too.


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Jun 2011)

Bingo! Got this and works a treat.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edimax-3G-6200N-nLite-Broadband-Router/dp/B002GNHOCQ
Dongle goes in, interweb comes out.


----------



## Woodie (23 Jun 2011)

Cool!  Thanks for the info.  

Just out of interest, how does the kit manage the Three Mobile Partner software, bypass it or do you have to config something in the router also?


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Jun 2011)

I rang 3 and they gave me some number that was compatible with this router - they had it on their list


----------



## Woodie (23 Jun 2011)

Wow  support from Three that actually achieved something.  Like their products but service maybe improving too.  
Thx for that elefantfresh


----------

